# Reading MA Selectman Is Uncomfortable With Police Riding Around Town Armed.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Credit to BristolCrew.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Well,
After all, he is an ELECTED official. and he HAS to live in the town. LMAO.
So he's AFRAID of town employees? That's easily remedied on several fronts. America is about Freedoms and the right to make choices. He's free to resign, free to live in another town, whatever.
Oh wait, He's a POLITICIAN. I get it, he made a political statement. Phukkin baby


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

The derangement over lawful ownership of firearms is at an all time high.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

What a fucking Cunt!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

His attitude is one of the reasons why I retired from police work in January 2020 after 36 years. Last 10 years as a detective in Massachusetts. Had a great career but it was time to go. I’ll support my brother and sister officers from the sidelines as I continue to watch attacks both physical and through legislation against our profession. I pray every day that the sanity society seems to be lacking returns before attacking cops by every means available......becomes the “norm”......stay safe out there everyone. And don’t EVER FORGET there are plenty of retired cops that are watching your back as you make contact with the driver of a vehicle or are being screamed at by some drunk a**hole. We might pull off to the side of the road and watch or hold up our wallet badge for you to see.... and trust me when I say none of us will hesitate to get back into the fight. This is the essence of the thin blue line!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

CCCSD said:


> What a fucking Cunt!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

If anything confrontational happens. That prissy bitch will be the first one to curl up into the fetal position and cry for his mommy. Just saying ....


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm trying to figure out his angle... does he truly believe this or is it an agenda play (as I believe most of their "crazy" is).

His sleepy town is at the junction of two major interstates... he's foolish to take this path.

He's the former head of the town's health dept, and <shockingly> a former "professor".


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

He’s up for re-election this year. If the union is endorsing anyone for the seat, I’m sure MC members would chip in for the union backed candidate


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

What an Asshole.


----------

